

Apple knows what you are thinking even before you do - frequentflyeru
http://instagram.com/p/uD6WksPc0J/

======
privong
Google Now has been doing this as well. Nothing really new here...

~~~
jordanpg
Yes. Where are the downvotes? I'll chalk this up to Sunday afternoon.

------
opless
Link dead

